

Big media, not popular bloggers, dominate the conversation on Twitter - cfontes
http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/14/big-media-not-bloggers-with-the-most-followers-dominate-the-conversation-on-twitter/

======
tomrod
Background? What is all this?

